# Seeking Any Help At All for Setting up a Windows 10 pc



## polli (May 27, 2013)

I am getting a new pc with Windows 10 this week
Since I haven't got a clue with that version I would be grateful for any help please.:X3:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thats quite a broad question 
however, theres not a huge difference between w10 and w7
in layout 
When you setup , you will have 2 choices of using a local account or using a MS Account 
using an MS account , means that the PC will be connected to your Microsoft email account , and you will need a password or pin to login (although this can be bypassed) 
using a local account is how w7 is currently setup

http://www.howtogeek.com/230543/how...local-one-after-the-windows-store-hijacks-it/
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/pros-cons-using-microsoft-account-windows/
https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/4260/windows-10-drops-reliance-on-microsoft-account


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You have asked a question that really does not have an answer. There are just about as many ways to "setup" a system as there are users; what one person likes, another does not like.
Personally I have all of the win10 systems here setup with a local account rather than logging in with a ms account. I like it that way however you may not. I disable onedrive, turn OFF anything that sends data to ms, disable automatic driver updates, stop sharing updates with other systems, etc. Again you may want these features.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Sorry.. First questions then..
I have a windows live account that i never use. Dont especially want to.
Do you mean that?
My main email is a gmail and I usually add it to windows live mail program. Do not read it through gmail itself.

Really dont understand.

I have had 3 or 4 computers and set them up no problem.
But windows 10 looks a challenge.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Just work throrough the settings, read each one carefully and make your own decision. You can always revers them if your have problems in any area. I would suggest, with a local account, that you follow crj's tips. That about covers interference from MS.

Your live mail account could be the tricky one.
I was using Live mail until recently. For various reasons, I was often reinstalling.

The way I did it, to be safe, was to copy the whole of the folder
C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Live Mail

To a safe place, and use it there. by changing File - Options Advanced - Maintenance - Store folder.

Whenever I completed a new install and reinstalled Live Mail, I repointed the store to the new location. It automatically set up my earlier accounts and my mail boxes, with all mail intact.


----------



## Dragonbow (Jul 26, 2016)

There is many tweaks you can Look into 

For windows 10 But I dont know what are you using the pc for ?
are a gamer a Designer or school and so on 

You also look into Rainmeter on deviant art for styling your windows 10 ,,,, After you customize it to the way you want 
and shutting down all the unnecessary stuff you dont need 

Good luck


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

I just basically use pc for email and the internet and photos videos saved and sometimes do slideshows.
Just simple family stuff maybe now.
All I want to do is know I how to set it up correctly, know how to add my internet explorer favorites and set up my email accounts. Hopefully gmail in whatever program is there.

So just basically..from switching it on lol.

Then i hope to enjoy learning the good things about windows 10.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

crjdriver said:


> You have asked a question that really does not have an answer. There are just about as many ways to "setup" a system as there are users; what one person likes, another does not like.
> Personally I have all of the win10 systems here setup with a local account rather than logging in with a ms account. I like it that way however you may not. I disable onedrive, turn OFF anything that sends data to ms, disable automatic driver updates, stop sharing updates with other systems, etc. Again you may want these features.


Sorry but what is a local account?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

a non MS account


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Windows 10 has 2 types of accounts, a MS account, and a 'local account'. A MS account is the one MS wants people to use, it is your Live Mail account. With Windows setup that way, Windows 10 will store credit card detail in the MS account ( when you make Windows Store software purchases) , enable Cortana the AI personal assistant to store personal things there, maybe use that account for OneDrive the online storage space, and maybe setup the mail program to use it too. A local account is the same kind of account that Win 7 and 8 uses, it is not tied to any online identity. And in order to make Windows Store purchases, or use Cortana, Windows 10 will ask you once again to give it an online identity. ( and possibly switch to using that account for login. ) I don't do any of the above, and so I chose local account. When Windows 10 asks you for a MS account during setup, you can skip that and the next screen asks you for a local account name to setup. The online MS account is available to any hacker to hack 24/7/365, and once the account is compromised, they can go make purchases online without ever even touching your PC. If you do choose to use MS account, make sure you give it a long passphrase ( 14 or more characters, with numbers and symbols and use both upper and lower case ) Also you can setup 2nd factor authentication, where you give it a cell phone number to send you a one time pass code. I haven't used MS accounts for a long time, and I don't know if the 2FA is now integrated with the Windows 10 sign in. (previously it is not, and it just asks you for the passphrase).


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I you read Etaf's links, in particular the first one, they give a very good description, with the pluses and minuses, of having either account


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Thank you lunar and etaf. 
I will just have a local account then.
Now do I need an email to set that up or just as other versions of Windows only my name and a password?
Sorry not to understand but this is all new to me.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

No argument with Lunar, on the matter of hackers gaining access to your live account. But, of course, you are not obliged to give any method of purchase (one of the options in your profile) unless it is your intention to make an online purchase in the MS store.

This risk applies to any internet purchase.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

So is it basically the same as Windows 7 to set up? Just add my name and a password?
Just want to do it myself


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, a local account is the same as windows 7 - just need a name and password


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

etaf said:


> yes, a local account is the same as windows 7 - just need a name and password


Thank you. Not so complicated as I thought. 
Now what about my windows 7 contacts and IE favorites. Can I export them and then import into Windows 10?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, 
what email client were you using ?
bookmarks for IE are in a folder called favourites under your username 
copy that 
Note Windows 10 does not load the old IE - it uses edge 
to get the old IE in the search bar type iexplore 
then you can pin to task bar


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

etaf said:


> yes,
> what email client were you using ?
> bookmarks for IE are in a folder called favourites under your username
> copy that
> ...


That was quick lol. IE bookmarks..copy the whole folder or export and save to import?
Is IE still there then?
Is Edge similar? Could I not add them to that as well?
At the minute I use the Windows Mail Live program thats on the pc.
I have added 2 gmail accounts in there as prefer to read them that way. Is it still possible?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, Windows live mail will work on Windows 10 - although its an older program and not supported by microsoft anylonger
However, how do you have Windows Live Mail setup with your gmail email account , if IMAP or POP and are the emails still on the server

I tend to use Thunderbird as an email client now and set-up on most PCs

you can import the bookmarks into Edge
Another alternative is to use chrome browser and sync with one of your gmail account
then using chrome on any PC will sync all the bookmarks - i find very useful across multiple PCs

Edge is the new MS browser , I have not tried on the latest W10 anniversary build yet , it may have improved now


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Edge is the new browser however internet explorer is still in win 10. You can still use IE if edge or another browser does not do what you want.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

My Gmail Settings.
Will that work with the Mail Program on Windows 10?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, 
what app are you planning to use 
Windows 10 Email App (included within Windows10)
A free client like thunderbird 
or a paid for app like outlook


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Wndows Email App.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Trying to do as much research as I can as already come against a problem. 
Bought a pc earlier in the week but had to return it as my vga conncted monitor wouldnt connect to it.
So learning about the different connections for now and also the future also now.
As i may invest in a new monitor at a later date.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Can I also ask about creating system recovery in Windows 10. Been told it has no recovery partion, is that true? Is it a large file to create it myself?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

A better option is to obtain one of the several image programs and periodically make your own image. I use Acronis, which is very steady and reliable, but, for choice, you can download (free)
Macrium
http://www.macrium.com/reflectfree.aspx

Or Eusus ToDo
http://www.todo-backup.com/business/server-backup.htm?ad&gclid=CPqymNzQuM4CFcsMcwodgTAN2A

Two members of my family use the latter and are happy with it.

What I do:

On n initial install, when I finally reach the desktop, questions all answedred to mytaste, I make an image.

I then install and customise my software and then make another image.

Periodically I make further images, in particular when I am about to try out something new, or at the weekend, before the infamous MS Tuesday update schedule

Tedious? Not a bit. It takes about ten minutes to make, or recover the image, and everything is working 100% again. It can even be useful, if you suspect malware on your computer.


----------



## Dragonbow (Jul 26, 2016)

@polli

I read in one of your post that you only use it for emails and you are going to use IE before you do
Read this http://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-attack-can-steal-your-username-password-and-other-logins/ or find a better Browser I recommend Vivaldi

As far as Backing up you have many ways to do that and windows 10 system restore is very good not like the old days But still I will go with Macrium amazing software and its free

other options for backing up is

*Recovery Drive - Create in Windows 10*
*http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/4200-recovery-drive-create-windows-10-a.html*

*and this *
*http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2570-esd-iso-create-bootable-iso-windows-10-esd-file.html*

*Good Luck*


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Have now been setting up Windows 10 on my new pc today
Thanks to you folks its going great.
First query though. I did as suggested and didn't create a Microsoft Account on start up.
Which suits me fine.
But now I find when I try and download Daily Mail, Zinio etc. it sends me to the Microsoft Store to create an Account
How do I get round this?


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Can anybody help please?
As don't want a microsoft account.
How do you folks without one download programs and apps?
And what's the difference?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What is wrong with having an Microsoft account?

To use the Microsoft store one must have an account.
To make an MS account go to https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/account and use any email address that you and is valid.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

DaveA said:


> What is wrong with having an Microsoft account?
> 
> To use the Microsoft store one must have an account.
> To make an MS account go to https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/account and use any email address that you and is valid.


Simply because of suggestions here.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

crjdriver said:


> You have asked a question that really does not have an answer. There are just about as many ways to "setup" a system as there are users; what one person likes, another does not like.
> Personally I have all of the win10 systems here setup with a local account rather than logging in with a ms account. I like it that way however you may not. I disable onedrive, turn OFF anything that sends data to ms, disable automatic driver updates, stop sharing updates with other systems, etc. Again you may want these features.


Hi crj. How do you download programs and apps without a microsoft account then? I am unable to download anything.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you should be able to download all desktop programs/apps
pdf, video etc 
you dont need an MS account to download - only apps that are in the ms store - which i very rarely use

are you downloading a book reader app ????


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Yes will download a book reading app.
Trying to download Zinio as I did on windows 7. It told me to download air? Then install Zinio. Downloaded air but nothing happened with Zinio.
So how do I download any apps/programs I may want?
If I try it just sends me to Microsoft.
By the way thanks to everybody here I have found Windows 10 great to set up always the fear of the unknown.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

That, I'm afraid, is catch 22. So many of the progs are now in the MS store - Zinio is one of them.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here, if you want to keep a local account , but still use the app from ms store - you will need to create a outlook.com or hotmail.com account if you dont have one OR you cannow register any email address as a msaccount

http://lifehacker.com/install-windows-10-store-apps-without-switching-to-a-mi-1723075610


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

etaf said:


> have a read here, if you want to keep a local account , but still use the app from ms store - you will need to create a outlook.com or hotmail.com account if you dont have one OR you cannow register any email address as a msaccount
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/install-windows-10-store-apps-without-switching-to-a-mi-1723075610


Thank you Is that what you do?
I only have an old live account will that do?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes your old live account will work 
I dont use any apps on my W10 PC - I only use desktop Programs and do not read books on the PC, I have a book reader for that 
All PCS i setup for W10 , i setup on a local account


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

etaf said:


> yes your old live account will work
> I dont use any apps on my W10 PC - I only use desktop Programs and do not read books on the PC, I have a book reader for that
> All PCS i setup for W10 , i setup on a local account


But when I search for a program eg zinio it sends me to microsoft.
Dont especially want an app for everything just my programs I had before. Can I not have the choice?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what did you have before ??
this is the desktop version
https://zinio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/...stall-Zinio-Reader-on-Windows-Zinio-Reader-4-


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

etaf said:


> what did you have before ??
> this is the desktop version
> https://zinio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/...stall-Zinio-Reader-on-Windows-Zinio-Reader-4-


Thank you. Have tried that but no luck. It just freezes the pc. 
Just download it from the app store following the instructions here.
Did not create an account
Though going back to the store it seems to remember my email.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so you now have the app installed ok
and when the app is used it freezes the pc
is that correct


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

etaf said:


> so you now have the app installed ok
> and when the app is used it freezes the pc
> is that correct


It seems to have all of a sudden worked Don't ask me how lol.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

How do I tell if I have a Microsoft Account though? As followed the instructions not to. But my email address shows up when I click on the store icon. Is that ok?
No password though I did not add one.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have a microsoft account to got to the store 
Its if you use that same email address in order to start the PC


----------

